# cordless brad nailer



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review I hope you get a lot of use from this gun


----------



## cutmantom

I tried one and it didn't seem to have enough power, I now have a DeWalt cordless nailer and it works great, the only drawback is the bulkiness and weight but there is no compressor or hose to deal with


----------



## gardentiger

cutmantom, 
as i stated, i have no previous experience. also have not tried the 2" nails yet. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## ShawnH

I have the 12 volt version and it is pretty good for most things around the house. Trim molding and such. They need to include a small elf who plugs it in for me about 4 hours before a project. I always forget to charge the battery. Crown molding in place, gun poised to fire, pull trigger and poof, nothing.


----------



## gardentiger

Shot off some 2 inchers this morning. went through dimensional lumber just fine. nail head not fluch only when toe nailing.


----------

